# How are the ducks/geese flying in your area.



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Went out today and had a blast shooting ducks and geese. Took some guys that I met pheasant hunting to one of my spots on hole # 11 and took down 7 Mallards and 1 goose. Should of gotten more but between our gun not shooting straight LOL and a couple of actual gun jams. It was just a lot of fun.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Geese are everywhere and the big ducks got thinned out with this rain. They are just using small pot holes and flooded fields around me.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

We shot 16 ducks Saturday (12 mallards, 3 blacks and 1 pentail). Hitting them again next weekend.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

We have shot 12 and a goose in the last 2 hunts. Time ti hit the rivers!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

real good ,now that our season is out!!!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Man I forgot that you northerners are out. That sucks tomorrow for us should be a good day, with all the snow up north. we have 9 days tomorrow will be 8.
I like duck hunting as much or more than deer. Its an addiction.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

wildman, where ya at? you be huntin water or crop fields?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am in Cincinnati Yesterday we hunted a corn field that sits 35 yrs from a gravel pit and the field butts up to a small river. Its Golden we blasted till 11:30.
The day before that we hunted a golf course. (They let us us a couple carts how cool) It wasn't as productive But last week we hunted a different golf course one that is across the street from me and we pooled down 10 ducks and a goose. We only have a few days of duck left and its dropping down to the single digits so we are going to hunt a bend in the river next to a different gravel pit. It's usually a productive spot. I run a grounds care business. So if it doesn't snow I am able to hunt, if the wife lets me. LOL just in the last year or so I have been able to acquire these spots I am fortunate to have ran into such nice people that allow me to hunt. 3 to 4 years ago I wasn't so fortunate. Its very hard to get permission around Cincinnati.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Lots of geese this afternoon in Fairfield County. Hard 2 work because of the quarry they've kept open we should have atleast took out 4 but some poor shooting left us with 1 going to tomorrow morning hoping to see some ducks


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A ton of geese here in Portage Co...The river keeps the back end of Rockwell open ..and there are hundreds sitting on the water...See big flocks going out in the morning....Plenty of Corn and Soybean fields for them to feed... ....Jim.....


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots of ducks willing to play this morning....


----------

